# Look 585 ultra vs orgin comfort



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking at getting a Look 585 ultra not because i generate too much power but just as something different to have a stiff bike and for responsiveness in descending. I'm not heavy, 69kg.
Comfort is quite important to be and I've been reading that there is no difference in comfort between the two and I've also read that the ultra is less comfortable and even twitchy.

If anyone has ridden both, can you please comment?
Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I've got both in a 51cm size. I weigh 62Kg. I don't find much difference in comfort. I'm sure the Ultra is stiffer, but at my weight, I'm no stiffness tester. There is no reason for an Ultra to be twitchy - the geometry is the same.

IMO, you'll find more comfort with the right saddle, wheels that aren't too stiff and tire pressure that's not too high. A lot of people of my weight make the mistake of using 120-130 psi in a 700 x 23 tire. I use a 100 in the rear and 90 in the front.

If you want some crotch torture, try an SLR saddle.


----------

